# Making propylene glycol / vegetable glycerin tinctures for e cigs



## Kanivers (Jan 22, 2013)

Not sure if there is a post already about this so ill apologize now. I've seen posts about vg but nothing really about pg. Has anyone made a tincture out of pg before? This is what I have found out so far:

1. Pg is thinner/ less viscous than vg so it vapes better
2. Pg transfers taste but vg does not
3. Pg is harsher on the hit than vg
4. Blending the two is good like 80/20 pg to vg
5. You can steep marihuana in either of these two liquids but it takes 2 months
6. You can speed up this process with heat but waiting is best
7. Best ratio is 8oz of liquid to 1 oz bud

Here are my questions that I hope people can answer:

1. Is marihuana more soluble in pg or vg? Does one work better than the other?
2. I've read posts that say pg is just vg mixed with alcohol. I think this is wrong, what do you think?
3. I've read posts about vg and marihuana both being positively charged so they won't work unless you add something negatively charged like alcohol to make it solvent. What's your experience?
4. Do you need to carbolize (heat to activate) it first like making green dragon or you don't need to because that happens during the vaping process?
5. Does anyone have a definitive recipe that's tested and works using pg that doesn't take 2 months?

im making a 80/20 tincture right now and plan on waiting 2 months unless someone can convince me otherwise.


----------



## Cannabiology (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, I can answer questions 2, 3 and 4. 
2. No, propylene glycol is not glycerol (vegetable glycerin) mixed with alcohol, it a different molecule. Mixing them may produce a mixture which could possibly be of similar appearance/viscosity, but it will not me the same on a molecular level.
3. This is somewhat inaccurate, because in order for a solvent to dissolve a solute, they must be of the same polarity. Positively charged molecules dissolve other positively charged molecules, and vice-verse. Alcohol is positive, but is also negative, its a bipolar molecule (as with most any alcohol), which is why alcohol will dissolve almost anything, because it can dissolve things with both positive and negative charges.
4. It happens during the vaping process.


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 22, 2013)

Any tincture recipe recommended?


----------



## Kanivers (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for answering those questions! Looking forward to seeing how this comes out!


----------



## Kanivers (Jan 22, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/17359-how-make-thc-drops.html


----------



## Travis9226 (Jan 22, 2013)

I just posted this on another thread but here ya go 

I was going to start a thread on this but thought I would throw my two since in. For an ecig tinicture is using a 50/50 mix of vegetable glycerine and propylene glycol. Making your tinicture using the 24hr method found right here on RIU. Basicly you put whatever you want to make your tinicture (bud and or trimmings) and a 50/50 mix of VG/pg to just cover your product in a slow cooker on the keep warm setting for 24 hours. Then filter using a cheese cloth and store in a dark glass bottle. You now have your master batch

This is were it gets fun. You can find flavoring found here http://www.onestopdiyshop.com/categories/DIY-Flavors/ . You then mix your flavorings using a 80-90% VG/pg to 10-20% flavorings. This mix can be made into smaller amber colored droppers. Using your master batch you can make several different flavors. This mix can be dropped directly under the tongue or put into your refillable e cig packs. Here is a good starter pack for a good price http://www.thevaporpro.com/joye-510-...arter-kit.html

Thank you, stay high


----------



## Kanivers (Jan 28, 2013)

So I think I answered my question if PG or VG is better as a solvent. I took two wine glasses, one filled with PG and the other with VG. I poured olive oil and shook into both. The one with the PG definitely broke down the oil immediately. The one with the VG just separated.


----------



## oldschooltofu (Feb 7, 2013)

i made some PG/VG tincture and got an ecig atmos knock off.

i put 7g of bud, super dry and ground. 1 oz PG 1 oz VG.
24 hrs in a warm slow cooker.

i have to admit i am not use to the vapor high, but today i vaped with it. took a good 20 hits to feel a buzz, even in morning. i was pretty high all day. prob vaped about 1ml of liquid. its not the same as smoking, but pretty good. i have a pretty high tollerance.

i put some bubble hash in the remaining liquid to stregthen it up. and started a batch of 2oz for 10g, might add some more, as i would like to double the strength of the first batch, gonna let this one sit 2 months.

still need to try some flavors to mask the smell.
can you use any food flavoring, or does it have to be specific to vap pens?


----------



## Kanivers (Feb 11, 2013)

Not sure about the flavorings. I'm waiting the two months with light heat and shaking, no cooking. I did a little test on some olive oil and pg seems to be a better solvent then VG. I'm praying I didn't waste 7g. At the worst I can consume it orally. I take green dragon now, which I love. Check out rts vapes .com , that's where I bought all my supplies and they have flavorings too. Shipped quick in a few days. I'm going to make a ethanol extraction oil next and see how I can add it to my tank. Any ideas?


----------



## oldschooltofu (Feb 17, 2013)

after adding about half a gram of hash and heating a little....it is much more potent. 5-10 hits now.

next batch should be even stronger after 2 months.

i love my new vape pen. its more descrete, its vape and not smoke.


----------



## Kanivers (Feb 18, 2013)

Dude I just checked my tincture after a month, vaped it and it worked! Check the cooking e cigarette post in this channel. I just posted pics and results. You can def tell the difference from one week to a month! Can't wait to see potency after two months!


----------



## Kanivers (Feb 18, 2013)

My Jar of propylene glycol at one week and four. 
View attachment 2531814


----------



## wired604 (Nov 17, 2013)

So which is best
Since you tried with both do you merge them both to use them in the e-cig?
is there one that is more potent then the other?

I made 4 version of tincture so far, none of them using the 2-4 month technique you suggest and the potency is not quite there.
I'm an old smoker, used to smoke 20g per week. Since I got a Volcano I'd say I use 10g a week. 

When I vape or consume my tincture it's not really getting me high, I have to vape it for a long time or get high first then use the tincture to sustain my high.

I think I'm doing something wrong but I dont know, any one had amazing potency out of a vaporized tincture? If so may I get your recipe?

Let me know!
Thanks

PS: for the 2-4 month process I'm planning in doing both PG and VG too as most e-cig use them both to emulate cigaret, this will ensure the product will work in any e-cig.


----------



## blue bud (Nov 23, 2013)

wired604 said:


> So which is best
> Since you tried with both do you merge them both to use them in the e-cig?
> is there one that is more potent then the other?
> 
> ...


So whitch is better to make the tincture with?Also wouldn't applying heat like makinh pot butter speed up the process?


----------



## Grow Goddess (Nov 23, 2013)

I only use PG USP medical/food grade. I don't know what other people plan on using their tincture for, but I like to use mine for vaporizing. In my case the concentrate, hash or oil, replaces the VG. Here is my method from A to Z. 
http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/blog/532/entry-1026-my-experience-with-portable-vaporizers-pen-vaporizers-for-concentrated-cannabis-oil-and-e-cigarette-oil/


----------



## blue bud (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm still trying to use vaporizer to quit smoking with some success.I buy the nicotine PG-VG mix and cut it 50% with 80%VG to 20% mix.keep increasing the 80-20 mix to wean myself off the nicotine.

Very interested in your- Experience With Portable Vaporizers- making your own mix.
A couple questions,the RSO (Concentrated Cannabis) do you make it yourself or buy it?
Thats what I'm wanting to do is make my own vapor mix using homegrown bud and VG and PG. 
From what I understand I could could soak the ground up bud in the VG for several weeks so it would extract the cannabinoids,then press out the oil to use mixed with PG to use straight in the vaporizer.
What your saying is I need to make RSO and use it straight or thin it some with the PG? 
Would you have a recipe for making the RSO from homegrown bud?
Kinda off the point,but the reason I mix the PG and VG is to get the better smoke effect.That to me is part of the enjoyment of smoking blowing out the smoke, but I know not necessary.

THX for answering my post,
Blue Bud


----------



## Grow Goddess (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes, and yes. I don't use any VG what so ever. You get a nice smoky like hit. Really, it is all personal preference. You can adjust the vaporizer to your desired hit. You can add more PG USP to it. It is all how you prefer to make your e-cannabis oil. 

You don't have to use RSO. Here is a link to where I first saw RSO. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0psJhQHk_GI

I have had people report back to me after using the method I describe in my vaporizing link and they said it worked real well with BHO. I just recently tried QWISO hash, which is similar to RSO but it is not decarbed. I can't tell which one I prefer, RSO or QWISO. I think I like them best mixed 50/50. The QWISO is smoother the RSO has more flavor in the vaporizer. 

The cleaner the oil is, the better it works for vaping, especially taste. 

Here are a couple of pictures of the QWISO I just tried. It is awesome! I would recommend QWISO first because you can make small amounts. Then you can experiment with your mixtures and get it to where you want it. With RSO, the smallest amount of buds I use is 4 or 5 oz to make the oil. I prefer to use 8 oz or more when making RSO, it is more efficient. With the QWISO I just made I only used just under 1/2 oz. RSO has other benefits when you eat it. It blows the doors off of smoking or vaping anything when it comes to potency, especially when treating a serious illness. RSO is the way to go. With vaporizing, it does not matter. It is whatever you prefer.

QWISO


To make this QWISO, I did a frozen extraction, used 99% isopropyl alcohol, no heat, just fans blowing on it. I will surely make more, I like it. 

Here is a link to a journal I have here on how I make my RSO. Towards the end is where I started adding information on QWISO. https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog30912-how-i-make-rso-concentrated.html

Yes, it is a one woman show for me. I do it all myself. I have pretty much learned everything the hard way over the past 13 years. Just took these pictures today. 



Here is a close up of the buds on the plates, with a flash. 


Close up of the blueberry jam bud without a flash. 


You will find more information and links in my RIU how I make RSO journal entry. There is also a link that will lead you to my experience with RSO. 

Hope this helps. Peace and God bless.


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 24, 2013)

I like your post. I myself use variable volt mods but not for vaping weed but for smoking. I use vamos and a also got a few mechanical mods as well. I also like your grow setup very nice.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks!

I like the VV pen vapes for stealth. For home use, my favorite is the itazte SVD. With the SVD you can also adjust the wattage. I even had a custom glass tank made for it. This tank uses a cartomizer. I do prefer the iClear30 that the SVD comes with, which is considered a clearomizer. 

Love vaping oil! E-cannabis oil rules!!


----------



## wired604 (Dec 8, 2013)

It looks nice! Growgodess thanks for the insight, I'm not confortable doing RSO or BHO.
I wish I had the proper equipment to do it or know someone who I could buy it off...

So out of my 2 test I cant tell which is best
Alone none, VG is too thick and clog the e-cig, PG hurts throat and barely produce vapor...
Solutions :: I's best to do the extract in both and combine them around a 70 % PG / 30 % VG.
I tend to dislike PG some people are allergic, I'm getting some headache if I vape too many e-juice. So I also tested pure VG with distilled water. Right now my mix is about 75% VG and 25 % DW it works great.
Now about potency, I think it works ok it's just not instant. I take about 5-15 minutes to feel how I feel after having taken 1 bag of my vapir rise vaporiser ( volcano competitor ).

What I love about all this is that I use my fresh plants in the vapir rise, do 1 to 3 bags, which does mean 3 instant high sessions, then used the vaporised product to make my PG/VG oils.

It's amazing how much less product I use and how many time I can re-use it!

So when I'm done doing the extract, I actually keep the plant material adding a 1,l to 1 gram ratio of Vg or PG ex: 10g of plants I would add 10ml back into the resulting plant material) to do snowball and proceed to a cold extraction process while I wait to need more oil.
I heard this was key to achieve maximum potency. Source: Glycerin Extraction Skunk Pharm Research LLC

Ill repost in January/February with my update in potency. I need to finish the 30 ml of product I already have made


----------



## Grow Goddess (Dec 9, 2013)

wired604 said:


> It looks nice! Growgodess thanks for the insight, I'm not confortable doing RSO or BHO.
> I wish I had the proper equipment to do it or know someone who I could buy it off...
> 
> So out of my 2 test I cant tell which is best
> ...


I experience the same harshness that you described with PG USP, but that was only with certain brands of e-cigarette oils. I use my e-cigg a lot and it does effect my throat some, not bad, but I do know what you are talking about. I have never once experienced the harshness with any of my e-cannabis mixtures. It is almost as if the cannabis oil coats the throat. In the SVD iClear30 I can't taste any PG USP at all. I only taste ganja. The QWISO is smoother than the RSO, but has less flavor. The QWISO, one or two baby hits and I pretty much feel the buzz instantly. With the RSO it may take a few minutes to hit me. Not sure which I like better yet. 

In my opinion VG for e-cannabis is no good. It doesn't mix well, does not help anything vaporize, all it seems to do is dilute the oil, if you can even get it to mix. I haven't been able to get it to mix properly with VG. After my success with the methods I am using, I really have no interest in even trying to get the VG to work. 

Every patient that has sampled my vaporizers have all said the same thing; it's the whoop and the best they have ever had.


----------



## wired604 (Dec 9, 2013)

So QWISO works the fastest.
I'm gonna look into doing QWISO if it's the fastest to feel the effect, I think that's what I need.
I bet it's as complex as RSO or BHO tho... or use any special tools. I like my condo, I dont want it to explode 

But for the moment I have a bunch of PG tincture with a bunch of VG tincture I mix them and it works it's just slow, considering I already did 2 bags with the product before making tincture with it. I still think the overall process is enjoyable and valuable.
I'd really like to have one that works fast so I may end up trying RSO depending on what I find on QWISO.

Your blog show a method using RSO, What do you do for QWISO?

Thanks!


----------



## wired604 (Dec 9, 2013)

Grow Goddess said:


> The QWISO, one or two baby hits and I pretty much feel the buzz instantly....



Ok, I found this, it seems totally safe (no heat involved)
http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/topic/23612-tutorial-do-it-yourself-qwiso-hash/

Let me know if you vouch for this method!

Thanks!


----------



## Grow Goddess (Dec 9, 2013)

wired604 said:


> So QWISO works the fastest.
> I'm gonna look into doing QWISO if it's the fastest to feel the effect, I think that's what I need.
> I bet it's as complex as RSO or BHO tho... or use any special tools. I like my condo, I dont want it to explode
> 
> ...


Which blog? Here is my vaporizing blog: http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/blog/532/entry-1026-my-experience-with-portable-vaporizers-pen-vaporizers-for-concentrated-cannabis-oil-and-e-cigarette-oil/#commentsStart

I started off with RSO. I just recently began adding information about QWISO. I have only made QWISO one time so far. I have tried what you mention with the VG and all that. It is inefficient, low grade, unreliable, you know what I mean. QWISO with just PG USP will make all the difference that you are looking for. Just freeze the bone dry buds in a jar and also put whatever solvent you choose in the freezer. I recommend 99% isopropyl alcohol or 190 proof Everclear. Have them in the freezer for a good 48 hours if not longer. Start off with just 1/2 oz of good bud for you first QWISO run. 

Just follow the extraction methods in my journal here at RIU. https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog30912-how-i-make-rso-concentrated.html

When you have the extraction in the glass pan, just have it in a room with windows open and a fan blowing on it. Some people put it in an unused bathroom with the exhaust fan running and a fan blowing across the solvent. I just did it in my kitchen with a couple of windows open. It was only 1/2 oz of bud that I used so there really was not a lot of solvent to evaporate. You could smell it a little, but it was not too bothersome. Obviously it is not healthy to be breathing those fumes when using 99% isopropyl so open a window or two. 

When it got to be a thick liquid, like tar, I just let it air out for a few days with a coffee filter over it so it would not collect any dust. Then I warmed it up on a coffee mug warmer to where it got runny, removed it from the heat and added the PG USP, stirred it well. Put it back on the heat and be sure it mixed well without overheating it. Suck it up into a 1CC syringe and inject it into your e-cigg, preferably an iClear16 or iClear30 depending on what type of battery you are using. Then enjoy! 

I have not had any feedback from anyone using bubble hash as the concentrate mixed with the PG USP yet, I am sure it will work. 

I really like the QWISO in an e-cigarette. It is better than smoking any buds I have buzz wise.


----------



## wired604 (Dec 9, 2013)

Grow Goddess said:


> To make this QWISO, I did a frozen extraction, used 99% isopropyl alcohol, no heat, just fans blowing on it. I will surely make more, I like it.


I should have read that properly


----------



## wired604 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok thanks alot 
I really appreciate the extra details with how you mixed it back with PG.
So about 30% PG and 70% QWISO? for final mix?
my e-cig tank are CE5, I think they are the same as yours but from a different brand
http://www.sun-vapers.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/CE4-Closeup.jpg

I wonder if the OHM will change something... mine are 2.4...


----------



## sitripeo (Dec 10, 2013)

hey Grow Goddess
, good info, thanks! just one question, how much does your clearomizer lasts using pg tinctures? how much time does it tastes good?


----------



## Guzias1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Depends on how often you hit it! 


im gonna roughly estimate that 2ml of juice lasts me about 1.5 weeks. With decent daily usage..


----------



## wired604 (Dec 10, 2013)

Arrgh!
I have a big problem
I cant find iso propyl 99% around at decent price
What I found was 180$ for 4L, which is too much and too expensive for a test run, I'm looking to get my hands on 191 proof alcohol and that does not seem to be easy either.
Grow Goddess, you referred to some supplier, but I'm in Canada, east coast, it seems to be a problem.
I emailed a few places, I'm scared to use ebay in case the import gets stucks at customs and never get delivered or worse start an investigation on my self cause I ordered the product in the first place...
If you have any suggestion let me know... I'm even considering getting a brewery kit and some corn.... at this point


----------



## Dragon311 (Dec 10, 2013)

I have successfully made my first e-cannabis oil using the info Grow Goddess has posted both here on RIU and on the MMM blogs. Without her hard work this wouldn't have been possible for me, so HUGE shout out to her!


----------



## Grow Goddess (Dec 11, 2013)

wired604 said:


> Ok thanks alot
> I really appreciate the extra details with how you mixed it back with PG.
> So about 30% PG and 70% QWISO? for final mix?
> my e-cig tank are CE5, I think they are the same as yours but from a different brand
> ...


It looks similar. Mine has 510 threads with dual heating elements. It is 2-2.1 ohm. The iClear16. 

Is the one in the link a 510 thread or eGo thread or some form of G-Pen thread? Do you know if it is a dual coil? Hard to tell from the picture. I haven't tried the one in the picture. I have tried many different ones. 

The PG/QWISO mix is based a lot on personal preference. Also, it depends upon how thick your oil is. I usually mix in the PG USP to where the mixture is like a thick engine oil. If that is too thick you can always pour it out and mix in some more PG USP. Still, there is the personal preference factor.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Dec 11, 2013)

sitripeo said:


> hey Grow Goddess
> , good info, thanks! just one question, how much does your clearomizer lasts using pg tinctures? how much time does it tastes good?


Thank you.

About 2 or 3 mL through the clearomizer. Then I take it apart and clean it. The iClear16 and iClear30 are each rebuildable. For less than $3 you can screw on a new heating coil with new wicks. At first I was cleaning it twice then replacing the heating element. Lately I have been replacing the heating element each time I clean it. When it is all clean, brand new, with fresh oil, it just tastes sooooo goooodd. It is worth wasting a little oil and the $3 and replacing the element. 

Now the iClear30 I use on the SVD. I clean that one about every 3-5mL. That one does give a better hit. My patients with lung issues prefer the pen. My patients that like to take nice big hits like the SVD better. They are both a must in my book. 

For a pen I use the eGo C Twist 650 battery.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Dec 11, 2013)

wired604 said:


> Arrgh!
> I have a big problem
> I cant find iso propyl 99% around at decent price
> What I found was 180$ for 4L, which is too much and too expensive for a test run, I'm looking to get my hands on 191 proof alcohol and that does not seem to be easy either.
> ...


You can use the 191 proof alcohol. If you can't get the 99% iso, you can use the 190 proof or stronger grain alcohol. The only thing I don't care for with the grain alcohol is when the oil is done there is still some water left from the grain alcohol. If I could get 200 proof grain alcohol, I think that would be my preferred solvent or an organic alcohol. One of the good things about the 190 proof grain alcohol is that when I made my latest batch of QWISO it did not stink up the house as much as the 99% iso. It seemed a bit safer in more than one way. 

Have you checked with your local pharmacy to see if they will order the 99% iso? Some will. A lot of people like to use it as a degreaser. If you feel you need to give them an explanation.


----------



## wired604 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi!
Thanks for the support.
I did check with the pharmacy, they didn't had any and couldn't order it.
So I continued checking. We have liquor store here, some are specialized and have more refined product.
I found grain alcohol at 94% pure. I understand it will leave a trace of water but since I already plan on mixing with PG, I dont think that 6% of water will be an issue, I think it's 6% of PG that will not be in the mix!
So my bottle is in the freezer, my product is always in the freezer (better safe keeping).
So tomorrow is extraction time, I plan on making between 7 to 14 g depending on amount of flat surface I can isolate.
I also intend on using some kief, would you suggest that? I assume it would have a much higher ratio of canaboids. When I look at it in the microscope it defenitly shows more concentrate than buds!

If I use keif, what ratio of product to alcohol should I use?


----------



## wired604 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ok!
I did a batch of QWISO just now, I used 10g of buds.
I did a 1 wash, I got 2 lasagna platter with very low amount of alcohol in each.After filtering once, I poured in one bowl. Then I filtered the rest of the alcohol a 2nd time and poured it in the 2nd bowl
The one that is single filtered seems to have some few particles left in it... That's why I decided to filter the balance a 2nd time.
I used a coffee filter and cheesecloth for filtering.
I placed in a dark room with a windblower.
Ill get back to you tomorrow or Saturday for the results!


----------



## Grow Goddess (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey there wired604 sounds like you have a good plan.

For my very first time I just made some with grain alcohol. I am very impressed. The water is mostly an inconvenience. It evaporates later than the alcohol to where you have some white foam around that still needs to evaporate. I am not going to make mine the typical QWISO method anymore when using grain alcohol, that is a bit too inconvenient for me. Also, not necessary when it comes to vaporizing in my opinion. Especially when using grain or organic alcohol. From now on, when making QWISO type oil I will use grain or organic alcohol when I make it for vaporizing. Yes, it is a bit more expensive than the 99% iso for me, but it is so much more safe and convenient. The stink in the house is almost unbearable when I use the iso. I don't really have a spare room that I can close off to evaporate in. Either way, I consume a lot more of it compared to my RSO and it makes me feel better knowing that it is only grain alcohol, of course except for the PG USP. 

I had a couple extra premium ounces of blueberry jam available. I made the QWISO with 190 Everclear. However, I purged it like I do when I make RSO (coffee cup warmer stage). For the first time I did it this way. It is only the second time making QWISO style hash. From now on I will only use 190 proof grain or organic alcohol when I make QWISO for vaping. I just feel better about it. Also, I will finish it up with the coffee cup warmer. I am not using mine for dabs or smoking. I am using it for vaporizing in my e-cigarettes. This is the way I like it best and it is by far the most convenient. I will explain in more detail in my journal. 

Here are a few pics. I took them with my phone camera and the flash on the phone does not do the image justice. It is much more transparent and pure gold looking in real life. I can't imagine what it would look like if I used my preferred strains and only do a single or double rinse. I ended up mixing the QWISO about 50/50 with PG USP. Since I used the coffee cup warmer this round I do notice there is more flavor. I like it a lot. I was jaw dropped on how clear the oil made with BBJ looked.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Dec 12, 2013)

I am really liking the oil made with 190 Everclear, a gentle RSO style purge for vaporizing purposes. 

I'm totally baked!! A happy camper indeed!


----------



## wired604 (Dec 12, 2013)

Grow Goddess said:


> Hey there wired604 sounds like you have a good plan.


Thanks!
I learned from you 

About the white foam, I was just gonna ask. it's almost just whats left.
It feels like almost ready to scrape out but I think I should wait until tomorrow just to make sure all the alcohol is gone.
I know it's safer cause I'm using organic but ill be patient. I'll use my volcano clone for the evening, hehehe.

I got a pic of my stuff at the moment, it's 5 hours in the process.
I cant wait to put it in my e-cig, I have to atleast fill 2 clearo. One with just the 40% QWISO and 60% PG, one with 40% QWISO 30% PG and 30% Choco flavor(ok maybe less but you get the idea)
I think this is going to be amazing!

On the down side, my cat got into a fight with his brother, yeah they were playing king of the hill in my christmas three....
He fell and dislocated his hip. He's staying over night at the cat hospital, getting patched up... Unfortunate incident.

I hope my QWISO make me forget the bill! 
(I'm disappointed they dont have a vaporizing emoticon)


----------



## 1itsme (Dec 12, 2013)

the white liquid is water with oil droplets in it. it will dry out just takes a little longer than the alcohol.

to be more precise, its alchohol and water mixed with oil disolved in it. the alcohol evaporates faster than the water. when the % of alcohol gets too low to disolve the oil, the oil crystallizes out of solution into tiny droplets. you want it dry as there is still alcohol in the water.


----------



## wired604 (Dec 13, 2013)

Alright
Scraping is done, I had a little less than 1 grams after scraping
I'm sure I still have some inside the bowl. I kept it a side for next run, not sure if it's a wise idea. I was hoping some one had a great idea to remove the remaining.
I used a hardware razor blade to scrape.

I'm glad my stuff was very bright gold with small green tint.
I added the propylene, right now my mix is the 1gram (no idea in ml) + 3.5 ml of PG USP.
I'm not sure if I need to put more PG, I think I do because the hash doesnt seem entirely dissolved in the PG. ill wait a bit more keeping the heating low and control (about 170 F)

Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 13, 2013)

great thread!


----------



## Dannoo93 (Dec 13, 2013)

I just took the ejuice and put some in a shot glass then put 2/3 fat dabs in it and double boiled it till wax melted into it will test it tmrw 

Dannoo93


----------



## wired604 (Dec 13, 2013)

Dannoo93 said:


> I just took the ejuice and put some in a shot glass then put 2/3 fat dabs in it and double boiled it till wax melted into it will test it tmrw
> 
> Dannoo93


It looks just like mine ! 
But mine was a little golder.


----------



## wired604 (Dec 13, 2013)

I couldnt wait to tomorrow.
I placed mine in the fridge for about an hour.
Then I loaded it in my clearo, about 0.7 ml.
Love the taste, love the smell. 
It's right between vaporising in my volcano and having a spliff.
I love it!!!
Many thanks for pointing me in the right direction Grow Godess


----------



## Dannoo93 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ya itll be first thing I try in the aam

Dannoo93


----------



## wired604 (Dec 14, 2013)

So what did you think?

My girlfriend and I took some of mine this morning, we both love it. 
With in 5 min you feel a the medication kick in.
I think the effect are closer to smoking kief than anything else.
The taste is right in between vaporizing direct herb and smoking keif of a bong.

I also tried the oil in a different clearomiser, the Aspire BDC Clearomizer. I think it's too tick it seem to have jammed it.
The other clearomiser is supposed to be more performant than the one we use, but liquid need to be like 25%VG / 75%PG so I will add more PG to it.
I also got some black cherry flavouring in that , so I might add just that too. (The idea here is that some neighbours complained in the past about the medication so I want to be a good neighbour).
So fat so good 
I love my experience. 
My next batch will be made of more product but the product will be 10g of vaporized product that created one bag & 10 g of product that vaporized 2 bags.
I want to do more test with different stuff. I eventually will try to extract on kief alone. I will maintain the 30 second shake period, I might just spin it smoothly instead of shaking aggressively. 
I will substitute the cheese cloth for paper coffee filter, the cheese cloth keeps all the best alcohol. I'm also going to use a 2nd metal coffee filter to retain the product while letting the whole liquid come out (I leverage the cork of the mason jar to retain the product, I think it kept some good alcohol).

I have 2 questions that I need to resolve.
I wonder what's the maximum amount of cannaboid that can be absorb in the alcohol. Like that's the maximum grams of product I should put per ml of alcohol to ensure I'm not losing product.
What are the 2nd and 3rd wash?
I'm not sure I understand this, I think it's using the same product over a fresh new amount of alcohol. I cant find the detail about it right now.

More later


----------



## wired604 (Dec 14, 2013)

Dannoo93 said:


> Ya itll be first thing I try in the aam
> 
> Dannoo93


Hi!
Dont forget to give us some news on your results


----------



## Dannoo93 (Dec 14, 2013)

wired604 said:


> Hi!
> Dont forget to give us some news on your results


I know I need to test it but just ate a brownie lol and I got to do a decarb test for someone here to

Update in ecig testing it now

Dannoo93


----------



## wired604 (Dec 17, 2013)

I've done more test with my QWISO, previous PG and previous VG extraction.
I've actually merged all 3, I've got a good consistency going while keeping higher cbn rate due to fact that I dilute with PG that isn't 0% cbn, even if it's closer to 5% I think it's better than 0%.
I wouldn't work to get the PG extraction, I'm doing it cause I think it's sad to see it go to waste. I had about 45 ml...
Adding these enforce the flavors and the VG increased the amount of vapor produced.
I think the mix must be about this by now 20% QWISO 70%PG 10%VG.
I'm out of QWISO but it want to try 30%QWISO 60%PG 10%VG
I'm prepping my next extraction, still small. 8g of vaped goods, french pressed into 50 ml of alcohol.
Then the standard long evaporation.
Ill get back in a few day for results.


----------



## Dragon311 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hmmm.....I'll have to experiment with grain alcohol in a future run. I wonder if that's what's giving more flavor as opposed to using iso?

I just wrapped up my second run of QWISO. I used another 14g of high quality Super Lemon Haze, this time I did 3 quick washes with the material. Now I just need the fan and time to do their thing.....

This time I have an iTaste SVD to vape my home made juice  I can't wait to try it out with that!


----------



## wired604 (Dec 21, 2013)

wired604 said:


> I've done more test with my QWISO, previous PG and previous VG extraction.
> I've actually merged all 3, I've got a good consistency going while keeping higher cbn rate due to fact that I dilute with PG that isn't 0% cbn, even if it's closer to 5% I think it's better than 0%.
> I wouldn't work to get the PG extraction, I'm doing it cause I think it's sad to see it go to waste. I had about 45 ml...
> Adding these enforce the flavors and the VG increased the amount of vapor produced.
> ...


After a few days of further experiment and vaping, I want to return to this.
The VG kind of alter the taste a lot. I didn't notice cause all I had left was some cherry flavoured QWETH (QWISO but replacing ISO with Ethanol). But with my 2nd batch... it add some sugary and it really dampers the taste. 
Alto I enjoyed the more vapour I am really disappointed how much I reduced the tastiness.

2nd thing vaped goods work well, just increase the product to alcohol ratio, do maybe 40 sec wash. Only 1 wash. I wouldn't suggest more wash the plant material already contains less THC... The taste is ok but not as good as when I did with my purple khush.
It gets you there in a few more hit.

So going forward I'm not sure ill add back glycerine in a non re-flavoured QWISO or QWETH.
I'm going to try 2 wash on my next extraction, I'm also considering upping the quantity to 28. But I think it will try with 14, and maybe wait a few days to make another extract with 14 of the same buds and maybe 1 or 2 g of kief too see the impact. 
I plan on making another batch using vaped goods and kief so I want to see how kief will impact the final product.

Dragon311, I know what you mean! The excitement of your first hit! Be patient, it's worth the wait.
Also a tip, when your done waiting for the evaporation, put it in the freezer for maybe 2-3 hours (I know more wait time hey!) but it's really worth it when you scrape it off! makes the thing way less sticky because it's frozen. 
Then it's longer to purge but it's worth the 1/3 rd scraping time!


----------



## Dragon311 (Dec 21, 2013)

I know what you mean, I've been using my first batch in the more portable iClear16, and the freedom that enables is very nice. Now I have my second batch done and have been using that in the SVD, and its killer. I only mix PG into mine. The first batch was probably 70% hash/30% PG quite thick...I ended up diluting it more as I went along. This last batch is probably more like 50/50 as it's much more viscous. I don't care about how big my vape cloud is, because I hold that shit in, lol. The SVD hits like a champion though, I'm heavily considering it as replacement for my Zong!

I ended up with about 6ml of juice, using 2.5 grams of hash oil. I filled up an iClear 30 & 16, as well was about 1.5ml extra.

I'll think about freezing it next time...I just wouldn't want it to go flying all over the place once frozen and scraped. I have some of my high quality kief I got from my dry ice sugar trim extraction (about 3g)...I dunno if I want to use it my juices yet... I already used up the lower quality kief in just general usage since I've had it


----------



## Grow Goddess (Dec 21, 2013)

Dragon311 said:


> I know what you mean, I've been using my first batch in the more portable iClear16, and the freedom that enables is very nice. Now I have my second batch done and have been using that in the SVD, and its killer. I only mix PG into mine. The first batch was probably 70% hash/30% PG quite thick...I ended up diluting it more as I went along. This last batch is probably more like 50/50 as it's much more viscous. I don't care about how big my vape cloud is, because I hold that shit in, lol. The SVD hits like a champion though, I'm heavily considering it as replacement for my Zong!
> 
> I ended up with about 6ml of juice, using 2.5 grams of hash oil. I filled up an iClear 30 & 16, as well was about 1.5ml extra.
> 
> I'll think about freezing it next time...I just wouldn't want it to go flying all over the place once frozen and scraped. I have some of my high quality kief I got from my dry ice sugar trim extraction (about 3g)...I dunno if I want to use it my juices yet... I already used up the lower quality kief in just general usage since I've had it


I cannot agree anymore. You are 100% correct in my opinion. The SVD rules as far as I am concerned, especially with the iClear30 attachment that it comes with. I fully agree agree about just mixing with PG USP too. http://highdesertvapes.com/products/USP-Kosher-Proplyene-Glycol-(PG).html

I have done it with RSO and QWISO. That is the way I like it best. I have never smoked or vaporized anything better than what the SVD is capable of with the iClear30. Two small hits and I am doing fine! Actually, the less vapor I exhale, the better the taste and the better the buzz. Hold your hit in and almost no vapor comes out when it is adjusted just right, it is the whoop! 

I know exactly where you are coming from.


Edit: Oh yes, almost forgot. Just curious, try mixing some of the keif with the PG and a little heat and see if it works out. You may not need to make it into an oil first. Please, if you do try, let us know how it comes out.


----------



## wired604 (Dec 22, 2013)

Grow Goddess said:


> Edit: Oh yes, almost forgot. Just curious, try mixing some of the keif with the PG and a little heat and see if it works out. You may not need to make it into an oil first. Please, if you do try, let us know how it comes out.



I tried that it wont work, there is still plant material, you would need to filter it out. I'm not sure the absorption would be right.
That's why ill pitch it in the alcohool too


----------



## Dragon311 (Dec 22, 2013)

wired604 said:


> I tried that it wont work, there is still plant material, you would need to filter it out. I'm not sure the absorption would be right.
> That's why ill pitch it in the alcohool too


Ahh, good to know, thanks for saving me the trouble/hassle. I'll just hold onto the kief for special occasions. Like the other night when I went to go see Smaug....smoked a bowl of kief right before I left (I live 5min from a theater) and topped off with my vape pen on the way, and actually in the theater too!  I fucking love this shit!


----------



## wired604 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah the problem with kief in PG is that the kief particles gets stuck in the coil and then your liquid stops to pass.
It's not a huge problem, but rarely you feel up to un-clog the e-cig while your using it.
Also it's not so potent, once it's in the coil it's not vaping right, I think when you get some it actually got burned by the coil rather than vaporized 

easy to slip in keif in alcohol that contains but already 

I'm linking my new batch, I will soon do the same batch adding keif to see the impact on taste and buzz!


----------



## wired604 (Dec 23, 2013)

Return on my 2 wash extract from last week-end.
I think the taste of 2 was is less nice than 1 wash!
I just wanted to say, when I finished my 2 wash, I merged both extract and combined them with PG to make the e-cig juice.
So I preferred the taste of a 1 wash a lot. I think I may continue to do 2 wash but not mix the results.


----------



## wired604 (Dec 29, 2013)

Planning my 3rd and 4th extraction.
I still have about 5 ml of viable e-juice. I think it will last 1 or 2 weeks considering this is just my alternative intake.

Back to the root of this thread, I started a 4 week cold extraction process with PG (25ml) and some buds(2g) along with some kief(1g).
The idea is to use only THC imbued product for the 4th process in order to increase tastiness and potency.
So in about 1 month ill post an update on the 4th test.

Iv'e prepped my material for the 3rd extraction too, but I just got the alcohol and set it up in the freezer. I think ill do it in about 1 to 2 weeks anyway.
This one is going to be 2 7g extraction, the 1st: 7g of good buds, the 2nd: 6g of the same good bud + 1 g of kief.
I will do a 1 wash separately and a 2nd wash all product combined.
The end result should give, 3 different oil. I want to taste all 3 separately so I can determine taste and potency impact of kief and the 2nd wash.

In my previous run I felt like having 2 wash reduced the taste but I wonder if it's related with the fact that they were different buds.


----------



## wired604 (Jan 7, 2014)

Right on! I just prepped my next extractions!
I decided to keep the 2nd wash separated.
I also opted for a first wash at 30 sec and 2nd wash at 3 min as per a suggestion made by WarMachine on this post https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/773486-qwiso-qwet-questions.html

I'v purchased new clearomizer for the e-cig and make sure they are clean for the taste test.
They heat at 1.8 OHM which will heat more than my prior ones too. http://www.canvape.com/v/vspfiles/photos/VISIONDC-3.jpg
Iv'e tested one on my previous batch and they work well, they are 2 coils too so 4 wick it works better than anything I tried so far.

Cant wait to test the kief infused batch, the oil is much golder looking!!!


----------



## wired604 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi!
I'm done with all the extract. Here is the report:

The 1st wash with kief is the best so far. It's kinda hard to differentiate the 2nd wash from the 1st wash... There is a difference but it's light. The main difference is that I collected 0.5g out of the 2nd wash VS 1.0G in the 1st wash.

The no kief batch is ok, but the 2nd wash is really green looking and has a less pleasant taste. There too I had about half of the return on the 2nd wash.

I might never do a 2nd wash again....
I remember my first batch, It was a unique wash and it tasted so good. I want to get back to that taste.
I may do 2nd wash again but adding new kief into it.

I think I need to extend my 1st wash however, seeing that I was still able to get 50% on a 2nd wash of 3 min after a 1st wash of 30 sec...
I'm planning to do maybe 2 to 3 minutes wash using ethanol.

Ill get back to you guys later and let me know what you think!


----------



## adamr (Jan 30, 2014)

If you can find PG mix it with some wax with some heat a quick stir and it should pour right in to your tank. I would recommend using one of the dab jars that are food grade silicone. I use the TAO by OM jars. What your going to do exactly is take your wax put it at the bottome of the container then take a very small amount of PG and put on top of the wax. Obliviously the less PG you use the more potent your tank will be. I would recommend just using enough to make a somewhat liquidity consistency. after that you are going to want to take a heat gun $10 from home depot or a torch and slightly heat up from a distance without burning the material. At the same time you are going to also want to mix with a dabbing tool. Then simply/ carefully pour into the ce4 tank. do not use a ce5 tank it wont work good. YOu can find some of the PG mix at https://www.headimedies.com/ its good quality stuff.


----------

